# DTG printing on tencel - will it work??



## Emly (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm finding it really hard to get a definitive answer as to whether DTG printing works on 100% tensel. Can anyone here shed any light? I'd rather not use a blend.

As it is a natural, water absorbent material, most people have told me it 'should' work. This is great, and I think I'll buy some tensel and test it. However, before I try this does anyone else have any experiences DTG printing on tensel? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Oli6220 (May 2, 2016)

Hi Emly,

I printed few times on Tencel With Kornit and Brother specially on Stanley and Stella garment.
The results was amazing!
Use a little less of pretreatment than usual and try to use a dryer conveyor and not an Heatpress to avoid
Shiny marks.

Hope it will help you


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Showing my ignorance here, but I had never heard of tencel before! I had to look it up. I like the sound of it! How is the price as compared to cotton or poly?


----------



## Oli6220 (May 2, 2016)

The price is 3/4 more expensive but it's 100% naturally and 100% biodegradable.
I print generally on 50/50 Tencel Cotton.
Fabrics will be more stable during the print.
It's more qualitatif than cotton.


----------

